# Withdraw after signing job offer letter



## jacko123 (Feb 15, 2016)

I recently signed a job offer letter from a company (Company A) in Dubai however I have since been offered another job which I wish to accept from Company B. Is it possible for me to withdraw from the original offer letter from Company A and sign with Company B? 

I understand the labour law here in Dubai has recently changed to make an offer letter legally binding. Does this effect the employee withdrawing from the offer? Will I still be able to accept the offer with Company B?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thank you!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There's legally binding and legally binding.. I could be wrong but I don't think most companies would enforce an offer letter unless they already used that as basis for starting visa and ministry of labor approval processes. It used to be that even a 'western' contract wasn't enforceable, only the Arabic standard MoL contract submitted on file at MoL - so obviously check directly with MoL or your freezone authority, but even if passed as law it doesn't mean it's been implemented. .


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

When I signed my offer letter, the letter says that is subject to management approval... if the company can cancel until formal contract is signed, then I can also walk away anytime.
It will piss them off of course. But from legal stand point, offer letter is like an memorandum of understanding that we conclude our interview process... the company can not be held responsible until contract is signed which comes long time later ... (e.g. for new expat).
The offer letter is so loose. So act accordingly.

That is IMHO...

Cheers


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

I think you should read the company policy regarding new employee sign up and sign off. I think a company will let you go after signing in, since you've just joined in. However, you can contact with your company A hiring authorities to solve this issue.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it really depends on the visa..have they started the visa process? If so then you are stuck if not then i believe you can walk away.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Does this article published today help?

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...n-labour-contract-no-visa-2016-03-16-1.624302
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve,
Thanks for sharing the article.
The article mentions about contract which differs offer letter.
Offer letter doesnt say anything about right n obligatiob.
Cheers


----------

